# Are sheep dangerous?



## canteron (23 June 2011)

Serious question!!!

Some sheep are living rough in a barley field where I often ride past - ie they have escaped and are living wild.  There is a large ram with huge horns, a ewe and a coupe of lambs.  Do you think he might attack to protect his family - he looks as if he might so I tend to play it safe and trot back home.

But is there anyone out there who is more of a wild sheep expert, do they attack. I guess they have those horns for something?


----------



## millreef (23 June 2011)

Are sheep dangerous?   In some circumstances they are yes, for example; if you inhale them.........


----------



## feet (23 June 2011)

I would say no, if you riding and give them a respectful distance, be sencible and youll be fine.


----------



## Old Bat (23 June 2011)

millreef said:



			Are sheep dangerous?   In some circumstances they are yes, for example; if you inhale them.........
		
Click to expand...

Snort!!!! That made my day!

It very much depends on the sheep.....we had one Soay ram who was a true primitive type and scared of his own shadow, could never get near him. The next one had been bottle reared, big mistake. We took him on as a tame ram and bot was he unpredictable, soft as butter one minute then hormones would kick in and then watch out! I'd beware.


----------



## Archangel (23 June 2011)

They can get a bit uppitty, it is when the walk backwards with their head down you want to watch out as they are going to take a run at you!

We have a bridleway that goes through a field with some rather worldly wise sheep in it.  They had been intimidating several horses, cyclists, dog walkers and then had a right go at my mare  so I went back and got my old pony who lists sheep tossing as one of his hobbies   There was a brief scuffle, several mouthfulls of fleece spat out in the field  and no more trouble from the sheep


----------



## jinglejoys (23 June 2011)

More people have been killed by bottle reared rams than by bulls!As for the question(what do tthey teach people nowadays!) any animal is dangerous if handled without respect but a ferel sheep is no more dangerous than a wild deer


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (23 June 2011)

For pregnant women in lambing season, yes they are dangerous


----------



## Kenzo (23 June 2011)

If there is enough room in the field, they normally keep their distance or scatter out of the way, it's only when threatened or you are too close they will attack, I wouldn't worry too much, I'd be more worried if they were cows put it that way.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (23 June 2011)

I really think there is very little risk. Ram attacks are rare and normally happen when someone is trying to restrain the ram or has them penned up, which means the ram is defensive. 

But the question is, apart from having curly horns and funny eyes, what is the ram doing that makes you think he might be prepared to attack? If he is lowering his head and starting to take runs at you, yes that would be cause for concern if the fence isnt secure. But sheep fencing normally is and he isnt going to fly over the top of it to get you, rams have far too much danglies to protect and wont risk it by leaping huge heights.

Is the fence ok? if so, just keep riding past. As he gets used to the horse going past he will learn to ignore it. 

My nags never met sheep till we moved and now they have them loose on the moor all round them. Thats rams and ewes and lambs. It isnt a problem, and we even have our own sheep now (though we didnt for a long time and the horses still coped)

I would say the biggest risk is when you are on a road and there is a stone wall and the sheep are snuggled up the other side of the wall and you dont see them until they suddenly leap out and scatter!!


----------



## ThePinkPony (23 June 2011)

Close your eyes, count to three, open them again and BAM, you are in wales...

the wilder they are they more likely they are to peg it, unless you back them into a corner.

Pretty much all welsh sheep around here are chucked out anywhere and everywhere and left to  their own devices.


----------



## L&M (23 June 2011)

Yes they are - especially when they jump out of the bracken and spook your horse whilst  cantering!! Have fallen off twice now to this......


----------



## Cuffey (23 June 2011)

Rams can be dangerous if you are on your feet and turn your back but would not normally look for confrontation except with another ram.


----------



## martlin (23 June 2011)

erm, no, not really  You have very little chance of being attacked, especially if on a horse. And even if he had a go (very doubtful), a horse is much faster. They do like from time to time to do a bit of self important strutting about, in the hope of fooling you into believing they will kill you, though


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2011)

Has the OP been watching _Black sheep_ by any chance?  

Some say that particular film plays portrays the sheep in a rather one-dimensional light (I presume they mean two-dimensional as one-dimensional is a theoretica concept barely conceivable in this reality ) and that you'd be better to explore _Three Bags Full_ for a more developed character assessment


----------



## canteron (23 June 2011)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			If he is lowering his head and starting to take runs at you, yes that would be cause for concern if the fence isnt secure. But sheep fencing normally is and he isnt going to fly over the top of it to get you, rams have far too much danglies to protect and wont risk it by leaping huge heights.

Is the fence ok? if so, just keep riding past. As he gets used to the horse going past he will learn to ignore it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks everyone, but not a lot wiser!!  

Fence - if only!!  They are living wild and seem to be a little bit more 'cocky' than the normal nice sheepy girls behind a nice bit of sheep fencing.  I have a sneaking suspicion they are someones pet sheep who have been 'dumped' as they don't seem to be at all wary of humans! 

I think I will just keep on try to avoid!


----------



## jinglejoys (23 June 2011)

Can't be moved without about 6 dozen pieces of paper and a holding number...eat em!


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (23 June 2011)

Surely you and your horse can out run the damn thing? Lol!!!

And I've not seen black sheep for yonks- fabulously funny film lol!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (23 June 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			Surely you and your horse can out run the damn thing? Lol!!!

And I've not seen black sheep for yonks- fabulously funny film lol!!! 



Click to expand...

isn't it just   but have you read Three Bags Full - it's a sheep murder mystery!  (I'm sorry I have a sheep obsession...)


----------



## Pale Rider (23 June 2011)

Are sheep dangerous? Only the ones on here, lol.


----------



## Miss L Toe (23 June 2011)

jinglejoys said:



			More people have been killed by bottle reared rams than by bulls!As for the question(what do tthey teach people nowadays!) any animal is dangerous if handled without respect but a ferel sheep is no more dangerous than a wild deer
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree, my pet snail gets quite aggressive when I throw a pat of butter and a clove of garlic into his cage


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (23 June 2011)

canteron said:



			Thanks everyone, but not a lot wiser!!  

Fence - if only!!  They are living wild and seem to be a little bit more 'cocky' than the normal nice sheepy girls behind a nice bit of sheep fencing.  I have a sneaking suspicion they are someones pet sheep who have been 'dumped' as they don't seem to be at all wary of humans! 

I think I will just keep on try to avoid!
		
Click to expand...

Aaah I see. 

Maybe you could ask around to find out the owner? See if they have eartags too, although they do come out sometimes if they have at least one remaining they are unlikely to be dumped as people dumping sheep would take them out to avoid being traced. 

I do doubt a bit they are properly dumped tho, even manky old cull sheep can go for £100 with lamb prices so high. Though it is possible.

To be honest though I think if you ignore them, they will ignore you. It really is much safer to have a sheep you can see than the one bobbing up from behind a wall! I have never heard any incident of a sheep attacking a horserider, or even a walker and causing them serious injury, all of the incidents have been farmers themselves when trying to do stuff to the ram that the ram doesn't like very much.


----------



## Wolfie (23 June 2011)

Agree with poster that said rams are generally only a problem when you have them penned and even then it is rare that they become overly aggressive. You are more likely to be injured when they race past you and accidentally hook you with their horns! To be honest, if you approach the sheep they will most likely run away. It is too early for tipping time as well, so they won't be too randy! You could always shout or bark at them to spook them off. Whistling or some sheepdog speak like "away to me" is recommended ;D


----------



## hayinamanger (23 June 2011)

Are sheep dangerous?...........well, only if you wear your sheepskin coat inside out and bend over to tie your bootlaces!

Seriously though, some of the hill and primitive breeds have some fairly impressive horns and, if cornered, may charge but generally speaking they give you a wide berth.  Wildlife and farm animals are not threathened by horses, so you can get a lot closer to them than on foot.

As previous post, bottle reared rams are a complete PITA but they are a minority.

I wouldn't worry about these, just enjoy your ride


----------



## buddylove (23 June 2011)

elderlycoupleindevon said:



			Are sheep dangerous?...........well, only if you wear your sheepskin coat inside out and bend over to tie your bootlaces!

Click to expand...

PMSL!!! Apart from this I have nothing else to add!!!


----------



## Mike007 (23 June 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkw2DdoskPY


----------



## Fii (23 June 2011)

rams usually give warning that they are grumpy, stamping their feet is a bad sign.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (23 June 2011)

Be carefull!! if they are man eating sheep as they will take at least a week to eat you and the Horse


----------



## canteron (23 June 2011)

Mike007 said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkw2DdoskPY

Click to expand...

OMG Mike007 thanks for that - you are right, they must be mutant sheep, trust monty python to have the answer to everything all along,

lachlanandmarcus - wow £100 per sheep?  Maybe pony and I should try and round them up after all.

And for everyone else, had forgotten Black Sheep, great film, but I think they may have already watched it.

I still think to be eyeballed by a sheep with huge horns isn't normal.

But thanks anyway!


----------



## canteron (23 June 2011)

bakedbean said:



			Are Sheep dangerous?

EWE need to be wary if you ask me
		
Click to expand...

Oops .... Baked Bean, love it and Hairy Old Cob, where the sheep hang out, it could be well over  a week until we were found.


----------

